# Mazzer Robur and Kony E On demand in Black



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

New Arrivals......

Mazzer Robur and Kony Electronic On demand in Black. Very sort after colour after Silver.

We have few in stock so hurry if you want one. Not yet available on our site..... forum members are first to know......

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders

Black - £50 extra from usual price

Coffee Omega


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

2 blacks and 2 silver now left!!!!


----------

